# Boots on a tropical island..



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Take a tape measure and measure out your foot in cm's from big toe to the back of your heel. That's Mondo point sizing and far more accurate then see if you have a wide, narrow, or average shape. From there hunt around and read up on boots. Or just buy em when you get to a mountain shop.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Take a tape measure and measure out your foot in cm's from big toe to the back of your heel.


should be your longest toe right? not big toe, your big toe isnt necessarily the longest. not being a douchenozzle av, serious question.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nope big toe even if you have a pigeon toe going on size it to the big one get the liner molded and your longer toe if it's the index or middle will push it out.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

right on. i was just curious.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Are there any measurements that might qualify as wide, narrow or average for foot width?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah its the same as for dress shoes an A width isn't the same as a Double D.


----------

